# Jose Seijas Boxes



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Indeed! We just received these five choice boxes... <G>


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Ive always wanted to try one of those. Look great!!!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble:they look so good


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

deuce said:


> Ive always wanted to try one of those. Look great!!!


On this we agree Snuggs


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

very interesting


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I have smoked one, will made cigar. I need to give it another try, I thought it was a little pricey. But like I said I have only had one. Did you get to try one yet Tim?


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

How are they?


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Never had one...would love to try them though!!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Yet another cigar I haven't heard of and must try.
Ahh, so many cigars and so little time.


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

This is a great cigar, but somewhat pricey. Last year, my B&M had these on sale for 40% off because they were not moving. I picked up quite a few that day.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Never had one but they look interesting


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> I have smoked one, will made cigar. I need to give it another try, I thought it was a little pricey. But like I said I have only had one. Did you get to try one yet Tim?


Not yet... I've actually been too busy to smoke the last few days... <G>


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

I need to try one to!!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

never heard of it...looks awsome .


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

I had one. It was probably one of the strongest cigars I've smoked. It was good, bot pretty expensive.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

I see that with the Jose Seijas (as well as the Winston Churchill from a post last week) PRICE seems to be the major objection...

I'll make a deal with anybody in the Houston area... Any CigarLive member who comes in to CIGAR CIGAR between now and Monday evening 07/25 and Squid will give you a 20% discount on ANY purchase as long as it includes a Jose Seijas or a Winston Churchill. <G> Offer not valid on Sunday, as I will not be there at all that day.

So I'm throwin' down the gloves and presenting y'all with a challenge! To quote Mister Blonde from Reservoir Dogs "Are you gonna bark all day little doggie? Or are you gonna bite?"

HAH!

-Squid®


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

First time I see these!! If they taste like they look it must be great smokes!!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> I see that with the Jose Seijas (as well as the Winston Churchill from a post last week) PRICE seems to be the major objection...
> 
> I'll make a deal with anybody in the Houston area... Any CigarLive member who comes in to CIGAR CIGAR between now and Monday evening 07/25 and Squid will give you a 20% discount on ANY purchase as long as it includes a Jose Seijas or a Winston Churchill. <G> Offer not valid on Sunday, as I will not be there at all that day.
> 
> ...


WHAT!?!? I can't believe nobody,s gonna take me up on this offer! <G>


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I need to make by your new job Tim and visit you, but won't be between now and Monday  By the way I think the W Cs are great and well by some of those from time to time. I just haven't had enough of these to say they are worth the price.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

If i were in Texas I would, but I'm 1000's of mile to to north...


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> I see that with the Jose Seijas (as well as the Winston Churchill from a post last week) PRICE seems to be the major objection...
> 
> I'll make a deal with anybody in the Houston area... Any CigarLive member who comes in to CIGAR CIGAR between now and Monday evening 07/25 and Squid will give you a 20% discount on ANY purchase as long as it includes a Jose Seijas or a Winston Churchill. <G> Offer not valid on Sunday, as I will not be there at all that day.
> 
> ...


SQUID ,

send me some directions ...... thanks ...


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

I bought one today. Going to eval it tomorrow.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

HTOWNBLKGOLFR said:


> SQUID ,
> 
> send me some directions ...... thanks ...


Sorry... CIGAR CIGAR is located on Route 6 just a block south of Highway 59 in TownSquare. That's Sugarland. The number is 281-240-1362, although I won't be much help with directions as I live about 40 miles from here... <G> You can MapQuest it if you like.

Cigar Cigar
2278 Texas Drive
Sugar Land, TX
77479

Thanks,

-Squid


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Evaluated A Seijas perfecto today, and it was not encouraging. Eval will be placed in evaluation section


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

man they look great


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

please let us know how they are, they look great


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice boxes....


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

jitzy said:


> Never had one but they look interesting


same here!! they look really good!


----------

